# Tense in saddle - tips on how to relax?



## Beddwyn (13 February 2015)

So, I volunteer for my local RDA centre. Usually just lead the ponies/side walk. However, for the last couple of weeks, they've asked me to ride B, one of the ponies. I have ridden before, but not for the last 11 years or so.

Had a lesson on him yesterday, which went fine. It was just me and one other volunteer riding, plus instructor. Managed to do everything that was asked of me, plus some trotting as well!

However, when I got off, my back was aching somewhat. Legs were fine, no stiffness there, but because I'd been quite tense while riding, my back decided to complain.

Any tips on how to relax while in the saddle?


----------



## On the Hoof (13 February 2015)

Check you are not,holding your breath. Talk to the horse or the instructor and you will then not hold your breath and may relax more.


----------



## Beddwyn (13 February 2015)

On the hoof said:



			Check you are not,holding your breath. Talk to the horse or the instructor and you will then not hold your breath and may relax more.
		
Click to expand...

Humm, I could well have been holding my breath without realising it. Thank you for the advice, will remember it for next time.


----------



## Katie :) (14 February 2015)

I used to get quite tense and now I've found singing or humming a tune (in my head usually) helps loads when I start to feel myself get tense...nowdays I find myself with a good tune on in my head at competitions, and I feel totally relaxed and focused. I probably sound like a nutcase now! :/  Focusing on breathing helps loads too.


----------



## Beddwyn (15 February 2015)

Katie :) said:



			I used to get quite tense and now I've found singing or humming a tune (in my head usually) helps loads when I start to feel myself get tense...nowdays I find myself with a good tune on in my head at competitions, and I feel totally relaxed and focused. I probably sound like a nutcase now! :/  Focusing on breathing helps loads too. 


Click to expand...

Yeah, if I ride him again I'll be focusing on my breathing. Humming a tune in my head sounds good too!


----------



## NaeNae87 (16 February 2015)

The first reply that popped into my head was.... Gin.  Not very practical though.

I listen to music. I have my phone tucked into my chap and have music blasting from it. Of course my phone speakers aren't very loud, so other people can't really hear my music. (I also have my phone in my show jacket and do the same thing in my dressage warm ups) It helps me stay calm and I tune out all the background noise and can focus on my and my horse.


----------



## Beddwyn (16 February 2015)

NaeNae87 said:



			The first reply that popped into my head was.... Gin.  Not very practical though.

I listen to music. I have my phone tucked into my chap and have music blasting from it. Of course my phone speakers aren't very loud, so other people can't really hear my music. (I also have my phone in my show jacket and do the same thing in my dressage warm ups) It helps me stay calm and I tune out all the background noise and can focus on my and my horse.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure they'd approve of me taking a shot of gin to be honest!  Music sounds like a good idea, and one that might possibly work for me.


----------



## darkmystic7 (17 February 2015)

I go swimming a few times a week and I find it really helps my muscles, when I don't go swimming I notice a slight back ache at the lower part of my back. It is probably using new muslces and each horse makes you ride differently, I am sure if you had a few more lessons you will be fine. have a canter and see if it helps you relax (if you like canter) lol x


----------



## Sharon88 (17 February 2015)

If you focus on your breathing while you are in the saddle then it is impossible for your muscles to tense up.  Also imagine relaxing each part of your body, starting with your head and working down your neck, shoulders, middle, seat legs etc.  Doing this when you first get on while you are walking around works well.


----------

